# SCRATCH REMOVER



## Charles (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi, can anyone tell me who might sell NOVIS 3 Deep SCRATCH REMOVER?


----------



## Old Griz (Feb 16, 2006)

Try a good autoparts or motorcycle shop... it would also be used to repolish face masks and helmets..


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 16, 2006)

Any shop that works on acrylics-or makes acrylic products.  Or, do google!  It is good stuff!


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 16, 2006)

If you search, might want to spell it Novus.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Feb 16, 2006)

I got some here http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/category.php?bid=10& 
I'm sure there are other places.


----------



## redfishsc (Feb 16, 2006)

A local aquarium store (a really damn good one at that) sells it. Used to buff scratches out of acrylic tanks. Not that it's much help to you but was kinda neat to see where my two hobbies intersect.


----------



## Charles (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the help! and spelling haha I to will have to check aquarium shops as I have a 200 gallon salt water tank. Thanks again folks


----------



## Bob A (Feb 20, 2006)

Has anybody compared Novus to Mcgwires (sp?) plastic polish?  I looked a few places for Novus but had to settle for the Mcgwires.  It helped but there are still some tiny scratches in a lucite pen I turned this weekend.  Just wondering if I should order the Novus or am I expecting too much from a polish.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 20, 2006)

I was going to buy some scratch remover from Wal-Mart but their selection confused me so I just passed. Actually, they had a good selection, not Wally's fault. But the prices ran from under $2.00 a bottle to about $10.00. Being the frugal type [:I] I didn't want to risk paying ten bucks for something I could have gotten for two dollars. But, then I didn't want to risk getting a bad product at $2.00 and regret not buying the better high priced version. Does anyone know if there is a difference? BTW, someone reminded me there are old fashioned scratch removers that might work fine. Toothpaste used to be a standby. And cigar ashes mixed with mayonaise.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 20, 2006)

Frank I got the McGuires swirl remover at Walmart. Can't remember the price but it is in a pretty purple bottle and smells good. Works good too!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 20, 2006)

Frank,

I bought the $2 bottle of Kit scratch and swirl remover at Wal-Mart and it works well.  (The bottle is yellow.)

FWIW,


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Frank,
> 
> I bought the $2 bottle of Kit scratch and swirl remover at Wal-Mart and it works well.  (The bottle is yellow.)
> ...



Thanks. Being cheap (the stuff [:I] ) makes it more better. []


----------



## gerryr (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />And cigar ashes mixed with mayonaise.



Frank, on the island of Bonaire in the Netherlands Antilles, if you order something that comes with french fries, they bring you a bottle of mayonaise, not ketchup.


----------



## airrat (Feb 24, 2006)

Meguiar's scratch X  is at auto stores in the wax section.   Its a black tube and has 7oz.  Cost was about $8 I believe.


----------



## RussFairfield (Feb 24, 2006)

The best plastic polish I have used is Brasso. It is a very fine abrasive, and costs about $3.50 for a can at the grocery store.

It doesn't work as well on a CA finish because the ammonia in the Brasso reacts with the CA and dulls the gloss. The result is a smoother semi-gloss surface.


----------



## Mudder (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



When I was up in Canada a few years ago I stopped in a McDonalds and they asked if I wanted gravey with my fries. One time in a little place in Europe they brought out a little bit of vinigar to put on the fries.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 24, 2006)

I have been using HUT Ultra Gloss Plastic Polish since my first plastic pen, on my CA finished pens, and now on the PR encapsulated snake skins and I don't see how anything else could do any better...could be wrong...maybe I should try all this other sfuff....naw...if it ain't broke, then don't work on it. I am really quite happy with the reslults.
Do a good turn daily!

Don


----------



## huntersilver (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree the HUT product has worked very well for me too!


----------



## sptfr43 (Feb 24, 2006)

It would seem that almost any good auto scratch remover will work. I use Blue Coral and it shines up great with no scratches and it's alot cheaper in the big bottles


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



 Vinegar is good on fries[] Some Yankee from Buffalo taught me that[]


----------



## gerryr (Feb 24, 2006)

Fish and Chips(french fries), sold by a guy called a "Pearlyman" in England always comes with Malt Vinegar for the fish and the chips.  Wonderful stuff.[]


----------

